# Bore 3 jaw chuck o use collet pads



## Jimsehr (Nov 27, 2020)

I bored a set of soft jaws to accept collet pads. Now I can change pads In minutes and hold round ,square or hex stock in my 3 jaw chuck. 

Jim


----------



## benmychree (Nov 27, 2020)

Good, especially for squares.


----------

